# birbirinden kıymetli mücevherler



## SEA91

Hello.
Can someone tell me what this sentence means? 

_birbirinden kıymetli mücevherler_
I know the word jewellery here, but I don't get the rest   .

Anybody, help?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Jewellery that competes against other jewellery in terms of worth


----------



## Gemmenita

SEA91 said:


> I know the word jewellery here, but *I don't get the rest.*



Hi,

The structure '*birbirinden+adjective*' which means '*one (more +) 'adjective' (-er) than the other*' is used to make an _equal_ comparison - although has the form of _comparative_ of _superiority_ - among the members of a group putting at the same time _an emphasis_ on that 'adjective' and meaning finally that *all* the members of that group are affected by that 'adjective' ! We can't select ONE as 'the most+adjective' of the group. 

For example:

-Dünkü ziyafette kızlar birbirinden güzeldi. = In yesterday's feast, each girl was more beautiful than the other. >>> All the girls were beautiful. (They were so beautiful that we can't say which one was the most beautiful!)

And 'Birbirinden' is for the third person singular, it goes without saying that it can be conjugated: birbirimizden, birbirinizden, birbirlerinden.

Now let's get to our subjet: 'Birbirinden kıymetli' means literally: one more valuable than the other.

So the translation of your sentence could be:

Precious stones one more valuable than the other. (>>> final meaning: Precious stones all valuable.)


----------



## SEA91

Gemmenita said:


> Hi,
> 
> The structure '*birbirinden+adjective*' which means '*one (more +) 'adjective' (-er) than the other*' is used to make an _equal_ comparison - although has the form of _comparative_ of _superiority_ - among the members of a group putting at the same time _an emphasis_ on that 'adjective' and meaning finally that *all* the members of that group are affected by that 'adjective' ! We can't select ONE as 'the most+adjective' of the group.
> 
> For example:
> 
> -Dünkü ziyafette kızlar birbirinden güzeldi. = In yesterday's feast, each girl was more beautiful than the other. >>> All the girls were beautiful. (They were so beautiful that we can't say which one was the most beautiful!)
> 
> And 'Birbirinden' is for the third person singular, it goes without saying that it can be conjugated: birbirimizden, birbirinizden, birbirlerinden.
> 
> Now let's get to our subjet: 'Birbirinden kıymetli' means literally: one more valuable than the other.
> 
> So the translation of your sentence could be:
> 
> Precious stones one more valuable than the other. (>>> final meaning: Precious stones all valuable.)



Thank you so much for the detailed explanation 
So, literally it means "each one of the jewellery is more precious than the other" which eventually means they're all equally precious, right?


----------



## Gemmenita

You're most welcome!


SEA91 said:


> So, literally it means "each one of the jewellery is more precious than the other"


Yes, literally is exactly so.  But in reality we can't say exactly which one is more or less precious than the other one! This is just a structure or rather an expression!


SEA91 said:


> which eventually means they're all *equally precious*, right?


Right...Just I would like to clarify something for making sure that there isn't any confusion yet:
When I used 'equal comparison' in my previous post, I would like to say that finally the objects will be _in the same rank_ and_ in the same degree _of 'quality or flaw' defined by the 'adjective', hence I said that we can't select one object among the others as superior or inferior to others.
Therefore by 'they are _equally_ precious', in your sentence, we _don't mean they have equal price_, but we mean: each one is *so much precious* that we can't say exactly which one is more precious or less precious than the other one. Therefore they are in the same rank of _value _not _of price._ 
I am sure that you have used 'equally precious' in the correct meaning of 'the same value'.
I said it just for clarifying more, following my previous post... 


And then one more example :

Amaaan, şu kitapları taşıyamam, bunlar birbirinden ağır!
= Please! I can't carry these books, (each) one is heavier than the other (one) ! = Each one is very much heavy = They are all too heavy!


İyi çalışmalar!


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

in humble addition to all the above

biri birinden kıymetli - one worthier than the other


----------



## SEA91

Thank you so much for the clarifications! I have understood it now


----------

